# opened my email



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

checking my email today and was very suprised to see Happy birthday from Roofing Talk 
thank you tom:jester:


----------



## Oldfence (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Tom Happy Birhday To yaa


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday To You.....

We need some more Party Like icons.

Ed


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

ty gents


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> checking my email today and was very suprised to see Happy birthday from Roofing Talk
> thank you tom:jester:


 Happy Birthday for yesterday tom!
21........again eh
Cheers
Dave


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks dave ...double that and add 10


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> thanks dave ...double that and add 10


I'm right behind you.

I'll be there too, this coming summer.

Ed


----------



## GreenTree (Mar 13, 2009)

So Tom. I'd like a new nailer for my birthday, if you please.


----------

